# Your Favorites!



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I was sitting in the spearing shack with a friend the other night talking about our favorite outdoor activities and what our favorite animal or fish to target would be if we could pick only one in each category. If you guys could only fish for one fish, hunt for one animal and trap one animal what would it be. I'd hate to have to choose but if I had too these are what I would pick.

Hunting--Deer
Fishing--salmon (out in the big lake)
Trapping--fox


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

hunting - Deer

Fishing - Walleye

Trapping - Mink


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Hunting - Ducks

Fishing - Brook Trout

Trapping - Beaver

Apparently I like the streams and ponds


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Hunting- Jump-shooting deer

Fishing- Jigging walleye(open water) on inland lakes

Trapping- Blind-setting mink (footholds & BE's)


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Deer
Catfish
Beaver

John


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

archery deer
casting for pike
blind set mink


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

archery deer
salmon in the river
coyote


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

archery - deer
gun - deer
fishing boat -salmon
fishing ice - walleye
fishing banks - steelhead
trapping water - mink
trapping dry land - fox

hard to pick just one captain


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Whitetails from the stand

Steelhead on the river

Fox


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Whitetail Deer, Gun, Archery.
Muskies, lake St.Clair. Lake Hudson.
Fox.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Sleeping in the sun on a Spring morning while pretending to be Turkey hunting.

But I know that come Spring time, I would say Coyote hunting in the Winter.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

dragging planner boards after ice out for steelys and salmon

duck and geese out of the field

havent got one yet but the alure of weasel boxes:lol:

I still need to buy 12 1.5 longsprings help anyone


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Hunting: Whitetail.

Fishing: River - Smallies, Lake - Northern Pike.

Trapping: Water Beavers, Land Red Fox.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

archery deer 
smallmouth bass
coyote


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Hunting - Ducks

Fishing - Smallmouths

Trapping - Fox


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

1. Running my **** hounds. There is just something I can't explain about being out in the woods at night. It revitalizes me. It makes me feel as I am an integral part of a larger scheme. There is nothing I like more than to lay down in a thick carpet of leaves look up into a star filled night listening to an old hound work out a cold feeding track down in a river bottom. Simply magical.

2. Archery Deer

3. Trapping: all kinds. Blind sets for mink are neat. Matching wits with canines can be exciting, and there is just something historical about going after beaver. Heck, doing well on a muskrat line has its merits.

4. Turkey hunting. Again there is something special about being in the woods during the spring.

5. All other hunting.

6. Finally, fishing when I can't do any of the above.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Hunting - Deer (bow) and rabbit hunting over a pack of good dogs.

Fishing - Tie between smallies and salmon in the river

Trapping - Rats (haven't got to try anything else yet, I'm guessing I'll enjoy the challenge of canines though.)


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

A deer drive with guys who know what there doing.

Watching a good dog work.

A double on fox or coyotes.



Griff


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Hunting - Pheasants with Cody (avatar)

Fishing - Big lake salmon

Trapping - Beaver


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Archery deer, Casting for pike,water trapping mink,land trapping coyotes.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Hunting...Ducks

Fishing...Perch

Trapping...Muskrats


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Lots of interesting answers. Especially the fishing answers.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Bowhunting deer with my family late October.

Trapping beavers with my Dad (Who loves a late winter swim as much as you CaptainNorthwood)

Fishing for smallies with my Grandpa and Bill.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hunting - Whitetails
Fishing - stream brown trout
Trapping - mice 

Big T


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Hunting: Grouse

Fishing: Bobber fishing Walleye

Trapping: Coyotes


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

hunting-open water layout ducks
fishing-bowfishing gar
trapping-martin


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

1. Ice fishing gills
2. Hunting deer up north (there's no deer but its where i grew up)
3. Bluegills on beds
4. Salmon from a boat
5. geese in a field


----------



## TheOutdoorsman (Feb 14, 2010)

Hunting - Bowhunting Deer
Fishing - Salmon in the river on a fly rod
Trapping - Never tried it but you guys have my interest in trying it soon.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Hunting - Woodchucks with wife in the spring and summer
Fishing - Carp with my kids when they were youngins on the river bank (never forget introducing them to fishing...)
Trapping - Beaver through the ice (to this day my hands down favorite!)

Now with that said, there are LOTS of other answers that could be inserted!


----------



## fire1045 (Nov 11, 2009)

hunting..rabbits or coonhunting with my hounds
fishing...trout
trapping...raccoon


----------

